# Thoughts on this mare please



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Pretty. At first glance I thought she was a bit uphill but then I realized that she looks downhill on the other confo pic, so I reckon she’s probably about level. Either way, that isn’t the end of the world even if it is so.
Personally I really like how she’s built, do you know what breed she is?
I forget the word for it, but she’s holding her back legs out away from her center of her body, which might or might not be important depending what you’re doing with her. That information would be helpful as then you could focus more on what conformation you want for the discipline you want to do. Would be nice to have a front and back shot of her with no boots on flat ground so we can see the legs.


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

LilyandPistol said:


> Pretty. At first glance I thought she was a bit uphill but then I realized that she looks downhill on the other confo pic, so I reckon she’s probably about level. Either way, that isn’t the end of the world even if it is so.
> Personally I really like how she’s built, do you know what breed she is?
> I forget the word for it, but she’s holding her back legs out away from her center of her body, which might or might not be important depending what you’re doing with her. That information would be helpful as then you could focus more on what conformation you want for the discipline you want to do. Would be nice to have a front and back shot of her with no boots on flat ground so we can see the legs.


I know i apologize for the pics. She’s registered Quarter horse I plan on trail riding possibly pleasure classes but nothing upper level


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

She looks like a lovely little mare! I hope you like her! I once drive 6+hours to look at a horse, but in the end, I passed because we just didn't click. I think this mare would be worth an in person look!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You can never tell until you see them and try them. If you do not get her, at least enjoy the trip . Stop for lunch and just enjoy the day .


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Little said:


> I know i apologize for the pics. She’s registered Quarter horse I plan on trail riding possibly pleasure classes but nothing upper level


For trail riding and lower level pleasure classes? She’d be just fine for that I think  definitely worth checking out to see if she’ll work for you! And as Stevenson said, get lunch and enjoy your day. Maybe find something else fun to do during the day while you’re over that way, so it doesn’t feel like a wasted trip if it doesn’t work out


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For what your intentions are the horse would be fine if not great.
Sound mind and a working body with no lameness is far more important that "looks" you need in certain kinds of show ring classes.
She's pretty and if me would absolutely be considering her if she met my needs as a riding partner.

We want pictures please if you bring her home and a introduction... and if not "the one" when you discover "the one" then please share as we love to ooh and aah over pictures. 
🐴...


----------



## RolandHorse (May 8, 2018)

LilyandPistol said:


> Pretty. At first glance I thought she was a bit uphill but then I realized that she looks downhill on the other confo pic, so I reckon she’s probably about level. Either way, that isn’t the end of the world even if it is so.
> Personally I really like how she’s built, do you know what breed she is?
> I forget the word for it, but she’s holding her back legs out away from her center of her body, which might or might not be important depending what you’re doing with her. That information would be helpful as then you could focus more on what conformation you want for the discipline you want to do. Would be nice to have a front and back shot of her with no boots on flat ground so we can see the legs.


She's mechanically barely uphill. You can tell from her pillar of support.


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

She looks nice! With that being said, her neck is a little long, but not bad!


----------

